

F# Type Providers - paper from MS Research  - balakk
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/?id=173076

======
balakk
Direct link to the Paper (PDF)

[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/173076/information-
rich-t...](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/173076/information-rich-
themes-v4.pdf)

